# Sanding Neck, What Finish To Use After?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have an SG that I will be sanding the neck down to better fit my hand. It is the standard wine red colour. What can I use to finish the neck after I am done? I have another one that is the brownish faded colour I would also like to sand and refinish.

Wine coloured (not mine):











Faded (not mine):









Thanks


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I did several necks and full instruments with Danish oil. Love the smothness. Easy to apply. Wet sand and polish. And if you want you can apply several coats ( 5-10) to build it up just like a poly finish. Lee valley sells it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> I did several necks and full instruments with Danish oil. Love the smothness. Easy to apply. Wet sand and polish. And if you want you can apply several coats ( 5-10) to build it up just like a poly finish. Lee valley sells it.


What about matching the colours?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I havent done any in a while but have 4 different colors of danish oil. And if i remember correctly,there was a way to add a colored coat.... havent done one in 10 years or so.... wanted to do one in bleu but its still sitting unfinished in its case. 

Others might be able to help you out since lots more has been learned in the last 10 years... 10 years ago I was at trial and error stage... plenty of facebook groups on building and finishes for instruments were the end results is phenominal.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Quik example of some I did...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Dye to match color then tru oil


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> View attachment 321110
> View attachment 321111
> 
> Quik example of some I did...
> ...


That looks great. I used Tru Oil on a neck and it was pretty nice as well. My friend uses a water based floor varnish on fretboards that is very good.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gun stock oil leaves a mat finish that is always smooth and hardly ever tacky. Like the EBMM guitars. Easy to apply. I did it with coffee filter. So smooth to play.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm also a fan of Danish oil. I've done a maple neck complete (fretboard and back of neck) and a stained mahogany neck finished with Danish and after a bit of steel wool, it is an amazing feeling satin finish. Super easy to apply


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

follow up the tru oil with the Casey's wax...


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Dye then spray with Mohawk nitro lacquer. 
You will likely need to grain fill though. Mahogany is fairly porous.


----------

